# Daisy's room is finally done



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally everything arrived and I was able to put it together. I am temporarily using the boys old changing table till I figure out what kind of grooming table I would like. It actually works pretty well. Please excuse the quality of the pictures. My hands are not that steady due to the pain meds that I am on for my teeth.

Here is the entrance to the little fluffa butts room.









One side of her little pen that holds her food and water dishes & bed.









The other side that holds her little wee wee pad holder and her toy box.









The front of her little pen.









Lol, her little LV hat.  Sorry, when I saw it, I just could not resist!!!









The top of her little dresser.









The little dog house the boys made for her with the remaining numbers from the mat.  lol, the entrance is the 0









Her little sofa









Her little dog housie that is in the great room where the family watches TV where she can chill if she likes or watch the outside. 









The little mats that I made for her little home. There is one on the top and inside.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Everything is just precious.......she is one lucky pup!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi i wish you and daisy many years of happy ness :wub: sugas pups are 9 weeks old iam keeping shiloh  i know what its like to want your first maltese you cant think of nothing else  love and hugs to you both :grouphug: jo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: Daisy your mommy loves you and just can't wait till you are in her arms.

wow, that is a awesome room. I LOVE IT


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW! Look at that room!

Daisy is going to be one spoiled little girl - but why shouldn't she be?!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It won't be long now.........I know you can't wait!!!!! Be careful with the doggie house, when she learms to climb the stairs, she may jump over the edge and it would not be good for her little patellas. I know you are counting the days down!!!!!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

What is your address? Spanky and I are moving in!!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

You have done a wonderful job!!! :aktion033: I love it! Daisy is a very lucky little girl!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is going to be one spoiled little girl-and why not...she's absolutely adorable!! :wub: :wub: I bet the waiting is just killing you-but it's well worth it!! :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwww... :wub: Thanks Ladies. I really can not wait till she is here!! I get to see her Saturday and believe me, there will be a ton of pictures.  I think the room came along perfectly. :wub: :wub: :wub: I have to admit that it is one of my favorite rooms of the house.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing all you have done with us. I know that Daisy will be ONE happy doggie with your family. Being LOVED is the most important thing and I am sure she will get that.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Daisy is one lucky girl!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you. She is so loved and she is not even here yet. :wub: I really can not wait till she is here running about with her little bossy attitude that she already has (lol, that is what the breeder told me.) She is the smallest one in her litter and yet, she rules with attitude, lmao!! My little spunky fluffa butt! :wub:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

What a wonderful room for Daisy. You've done a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW OH WOW!!!
wonderful digs!! ahem.. if your Daisy needs a nanny - I'm available to move in!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love it!!! You have done such an awesome job!!! :thumbsup: Daisy is going to enjoy her special room!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 30 2008, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613534


> Awwwwww... :wub: Thanks Ladies. I really can not wait till she is here!! I get to see her Saturday and believe me, there will be a ton of pictures.  I think the room came along perfectly. :wub: :wub: :wub: I have to admit that it is one of my favorite rooms of the house. [/B]



I LOVE Daisy's bedroom! I cannot believe all the decorating and planning you've put into this! I think I tried to be more intellectual about the whole thing when I got Midis, as opposed to when I got my first Malt, Casper. I was pretty ignorant then, but tried to find out more this time around. Looks like you have certainly done your homework and know what these furbabies need and want! Daisy will be a very lucky little girl. 

Congratulations on getting her! 

Cyndi


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW WOW and WOW! I love it! 
Daisy you're one lucky little girl.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! What an amazing room!

You may find you like the changing table. I recently got one for Lady and folded my grooming table up. Now I only take it out to clip her. The changing table holds so much more stuff with all those shelves underneath and it looks like Daisy is going to have a lot of stuff like my Lady! :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: :wub: I don't know who is luckier-you or little Daisy! This would make a beautiful feature article in a magazine!!! Sue


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You can tell that room is filled with LOVE :wub: , Daisy is one lucky puppy . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful room for Daisy. You can tell how well loved she is already. :wub:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh my!!! You have done such a good job! I love that room!!! 

The only question I would have is do you have something under the number/letter mat to protect your carpet? If you don't, I would get something whether it be a piece of linoleum, a plastic liner sheet, etc. That mat will allow things to seep through at the connecting points and I would hate for your carpet to get ruined. If urine does shock through, it can also cause problems with housebreaking as Daisy will smell it and think it is an acceptable place to go.

I can't wait to see pics from your meeting on Saturday!!! When is she coming home to her wonderful mom????


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, that is all awesome. Daisy will love her room.

How long now until she arrives? I cant wait to see more photos-of her at home.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Great room for an adorable maltese baby


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow!!!! What a wonderful room. Daisy is one lucky girl.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Wowza! I love the picture you've got like she's coming out of her little house! Adorable!!!

Josie says: Ahem....I believe I'm changing my name to Daisy and moving in!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW! That's a wonderful room! I love the idea of the changing table, too. 

I agree with Angela about the rubber mat. I used one for Annie similar to that and placed a vinyl table cloth underneath it as water/urine can leak through a bit. The bigger problem we had was that with the humidity down here, even with the A/C running 24/7 some moisture did tend to gather underneath on the carpet. Not bad, but I would air it out every once in a while before I vaccuumed - we had no damage to the carpet though. I had the same problem with a chair mat I had used for the desk.

I cannot wait until you get Daisy!! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Your little Daisy is a lucky little girl! Everything looks so cute! :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks beautiful! Lovely decor!

I was wondering when Daisy was going to use her room? At night? During the day? Will she be in there by herself? 

I'm curious since most dogs are such pack animals that I've never seen one content to be alone for too long.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow!!!what an awesome room..Daisy is sure a lucky little girl :wub:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Daisy is one lucky pup!!! :wub:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

WOWZA!!!!!!!! What an absolutely beautiful room for Daisy! Just gorgeous and so sweet. She is one luckly little furbaby. You did an amazing job - I loved seeing the pics. Lots of hugs to you both!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Now that's good preparation! The room is adorable and Daisy is one lucky little pup!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy will be sleeping there at night when she becomes accustomed to her surroundings and is old enough. Right now it will only be our escape from everything when we want to. She can play there while I am either reading or playing with her. She will be around me at all time. If I need to go to the office, she will come. If I am going upstairs, she will be there with me. She won't be alone at all and will always have mostly me or my husband around (if I let him, lol).

for the alpha mat, I am going to go to either Walmart or the Home Depot near me and get a clear rubber mat/flooring and put it over it. This way the carpet will not get messed up and she won't get to any part of the mat to chew up.

Again, thank you for the kind words.  I have been trying to figure out what to do with that room for a long time. It was originally going to be my craft room but now it is Daisy's room.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">WOW!!!!!!!!</span> What a lucky girl Daisy is!!!! Its nice to see she has a loving family to come home to. Obviously someone who will love her to pieces. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Daisy's room is wonderful. I absolutely love it. 

Daisy is going to have a blast. Good job!! :chili:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :smheat: WOW, well daisy will be the most spoiled malti I've ever seen.
great to see with how love is in the air. I hope you will have a great and wonderful time together!

sweet room that is!

*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You're already a wonderful Malt mom!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Daisy has no idea what a loved family she is going to belong to!!! Oh my gosh....what a lucky little girl! You did an AMAZING job on her room!!!

Now B&E are giving me dirty looks...they want to know why they dont' have their own room. I told them it's b/c they already rule the entire house hehehe.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 31 2008, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613863


> Now B&E are giving me dirty looks...they want to know why they dont' have their own room. I told them it's b/c they already rule the entire house hehehe.[/B]



Lol, great response.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Daisy! Now Millie has seen that the laundry room is just not cutting it lol.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow it is gorgeous! Looks like a new (skin) baby's room. Only thing is will she be all alone in there. Puppies newly taken away from their fur family need to with their human pack all the time. If you had several little furbutts in there it would be different, but all alone..... :smcry: The more body contact with you the better. These little guys are soooo sensitive in their little souls. 

I kept Shoni (when unattended) in the kitchen which is kind of the center of everything, and at night in his crate next to my bed. He wanted to see me and I wanted to be able to check on him all night. I woke to take him out 2-3 times a night at first while potty training. Just like having a newborn skin infant in the house for a while, but so worth it. He is so close to me, we are almost an extention of each other. :brownbag:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a very lucky little Daisy !!!!

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW! :shocked: Daisy's room is awesome!!! I wish I could make a room like that for Tango & Tillie. I can't wait to see pictures of Daisy with you in her room!!! When do you pick her up??


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Love your room!! Daisy is one lucky pup. Where did you find that doggie house? I like that! Does the pad on top fasten to the wood? In addition to my Angel, we have a pug named Annie. I could just see Annie rooting around on top there and getting the pad scooted out, maybe even hanging over the edge. Next thing you know, there'd be a dog on the floor. Annie is the most curious dog I've ever seen!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

WOW!!!! That is really beautiful! What a lucky girl daisy is. 

When I have puppies here for adoption I'm going to demand that they are going to a home like yours! (With the pictures as an example) "Is the puppy getting a room such as this one at your home?" "No?! Sorry, my puppies only deserve the best...." Hehehe... 

No, really, I mean it. I'm not laughing at you or anything.. Daisy is going to get the best home ever! :wub: 

But ehm... the little princess definitely needs one of these, don't you think?

Tiara


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is just the cutest thing ever!!! You did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!!! You did an amazing job!!!! :woohoo2:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What a wonderful place you have made for the 2 of you. A Owner/Maltese sanctuary and playground ! I thought a spent a lot on my Emma but heck...you got me beat! 

Wait until shen gets there....You have a few outfits now. Wait till you need a closet for her coats and sweaters and dresses and harness dresses and a jewelry box for her matching bows & barettes ! Emma has a leopard coat, a yellow rain slicker with ducky lining and ducky buttons, and the prettiest dresses and harness dresses. I can hardly wait for the hot Florida summer to be over so she can wear this stuff. I bring her to my BNO ( Broads Night Out) Ladies group every Wednesday night and they all look to see what she wears. She is the mascot !

Daisy will have a fan club I am sure ...because it looks like she will be a Fashionista Diva.

But the best part will be how much you love her. Malts melt your heart !
Wait till you see her in action, they are so smart!

ONE MORE MONTH ! But who's counting? You should make a countdown new baby ticker.....?????


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Will you consider adopting me instead of Daisy -- or maybe in addition to Daisy!!! :biggrin: 

Daisy hasn't even arrived yet and she's become one of the most spoiled little Maltese on the planet. And that's exactly how it should be. arty: 

Everything is just to die for. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwwww...her room is just precious!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 31 2008, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613893


> Wow it is gorgeous! Looks like a new (skin) baby's room. Only thing is will she be all alone in there. Puppies newly taken away from their fur family need to with their human pack all the time. If you had several little furbutts in there it would be different, but all alone..... :smcry: The more body contact with you the better. These little guys are soooo sensitive in their little souls.
> 
> I kept Shoni (when unattended) in the kitchen which is kind of the center of everything, and at night in his crate next to my bed. He wanted to see me and I wanted to be able to check on him all night. I woke to take him out 2-3 times a night at first while potty training. Just like having a newborn skin infant in the house for a while, but so worth it. He is so close to me, we are almost an extention of each other. :brownbag:[/B]


I think you may have missed my post where I said that I had no intention of having Daisy spend any time alone. In my previous post I stated where I go she goes. lol, the room is for when we want to get away and a place to house all her stuff. 


QUOTE (Julie718 @ Jul 31 2008, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613928


> WOW! :shocked: Daisy's room is awesome!!! I wish I could make a room like that for Tango & Tillie. I can't wait to see pictures of Daisy with you in her room!!! When do you pick her up??[/B]


She is 9 weeks old now, so in 3 more weeks. OMG, I can not wait. :wub: 

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jul 31 2008, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613943


> Love your room!! Daisy is one lucky pup. Where did you find that doggie house? I like that! Does the pad on top fasten to the wood? In addition to my Angel, we have a pug named Annie. I could just see Annie rooting around on top there and getting the pad scooted out, maybe even hanging over the edge. Next thing you know, there'd be a dog on the floor. Annie is the most curious dog I've ever seen![/B]


I found the doggie house on Petsmart. it was on sale for $89.00.  The cheapest I have seen it with free shipping.  The pad inside and the pad on top I made and the top pad is velcro'd down so that she does not slip on it. 


Thank you everyone for saying all the nice things that you have about Daisy and the things that I am doing to get ready for her. I want to make sure that she has all that she needs and that I am prepared for her. Not being prepared IMHO would be a huge injustice for my little princess. I have to admit that room has been such a sanctuary. Whenever I am highly stressed and I just step in there, I immediately relax.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: :chili: I love it. I always dreamed of having a room for Sparkey. but your room looks much better than the one I have in my dreams, lol you are getting all of us too excited, now I can't wait for her to come home to you. what a lucky little girl :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW! It looks great!! You did an excellent job!! Can't wait for Daisy to come home so we can see more pics!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lacey's mom I have already begged to be adopted by Daisy's mom numerous times but she isn't having any of it. I want to see the picture of when Daisy does not want to be in her room. I think she is going to be velcroed to her mommy. You may as well go out and buy diapers now so she can sleep with you from day one.
I soooo have puppy envy. :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:new_shocked: Oh my!! Daisy is on lucky little girl!! I can't wait until you get her!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Daisy's mom I sure you know this but just in case I noticed some of the Teddy Bears have glass or plastic eyes. My babies have never been chewers so it has not been a problem for me. But chewers can rip stuffed animals apart and if they accidentally swallow one of those eyes it could be serious. Just make sure you are watching her while playing. By the way I am still up for adoption and I won't chew jewels.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

this a prime example of why this forum is named SPOILED Maltese! hehe... 
Adorable room! Wish I had the extra room to make a room just for my babies too... but u know what... i doubt they will stay in there! They always want to be in my room! Daisy is a lucky pup to have such a GREAT home! :wub: 
Thanx for sharing the pics


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words.  It will only be 3 more weeks before she is here. :wub: I can not wait.


----------

